# Free Conference Call-In support For Social Anxiety



## erichouse (Mar 17, 2012)

*.*

.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

erichouse said:


> *Free Conference Call-In support For People Suffering from Social Anxiety*
> 
> *Website*: www.sabootcamp.net
> 
> ...


do you have to talk? i don't know about this idea about being fictional characters


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't understand this role playing nonsense. Why can't we just call and bull$h!t with someone.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

erichouse said:


> Hi, MobiusX. You do not have to talk. My goal is to give everyone a chance to socialize and improve their skills. The fictional characters are used to give people an opportunity to practice anonymously. I would rather everyone not use their real names, because that could be unsafe. So just give it a go everyone. The objective is to improve our social skills and I am positive this will work.


so the fictional character is only calling yourself by another name? what if you want to talk about your daily problems you struggle with SA, can you talk about that without using this fictional character? And do people talk to each other, like share experiences and possibly even advice?


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

This sounds like a great idea. Sometimes I feel like people just play certain "roles" to get along with other people, so this could be very useful for someone who's never been anything but the "too-quiet person." Could we just listen in the first time around, or do we have to participate as a character?


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

Sooo after calling in a couple of times I do think this "roleplaying" was helpful. :3 Because I've never been in any of these situations before, it helped me see what social situations I would realistically expect to face sometime. Also, it helped me see the flow of conversation and how I should just go with things instead of overthinking what I say&do. Plus, no pressure to socialize well, and I didn't have to talk about myself because of the fictional characters.  Definitely interesting.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

This would be a wonderful exercise for amateur actors. Not so sure about social anxiety sufferers. It's hard enough just having a normal conversation. Without even having that skill down first, you expect us to accurately portray a character with a fake personality, a career we know nothing about, a family that doesn't exist, and hobbies we don't even care about? Like we don't feel uncomfortable/incompetent enough discussing things we're already familiar with!?!?

I don't know why this concept upsets me so much. It's not like anybody's forcing me to do it. In fact, I bet it can be a great tool for some people. Most people with social anxiety don't feel comfortable with themselves and it may be relieving to roleplay somebody new. But I almost feel like you're implying that I'm worthless and the only way to become socially acceptable is to completely abandon my identity and adopt a new, more likable persona. Maybe that's why I'm upset. I physically started feeling a little nauseous looking over that website.


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

the website is down


----------

